# Two Ill. cops fired for cowardice



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Frank Main 
The Chicago Sun-Times 
Copyright 2006 Chicago Sun-Times, Inc.
All Rights Reserved

Three Chicago Police officers ran away when a fellow officer was struggling for his life with an armed man in a Dominick's store on the South Side, officials said Wednesday.

Two of the fleeing officers were about 10 months into their 18-month probationary period before they could have become full-fledged officers with union benefits.

Those female officers -- called PPOs in cop parlance -- have been fired by police Supt. Phil Cline.

"After reviewing the evidence, it was clear to me that the two PPOs didn't do what they were trained to do, and they put the officer in peril," Cline said.

A third male officer, whose probation ended about three months ago, faces a departmental investigation and possible termination, too.

CAPTURED ON SECURITY CAMERA

Cline can fire probationary officers at will, but full-fledged officers have extensive due-process rights.

The incident was captured on a Dominick's security camera and was reviewed by department officials.

The videotape may be used to show recruits at the police academy what officers should never do.

But recruits also could learn from the heroic performance of the officer who struggled alone with the gunman, sources said.

It is very unusual for officers -- whether they are probationary or full time -- to face disciplinary action for cowardice, sources said.

But such allegations are almost never captured on videotape, they said.

The four Grand Crossing District officers were responding to a shoplifting call at 10:30 p.m. on June 3 at a Dominick's in the 2100 block of East 71st.

James King, 47, of Park Forest, started fighting in the store with a male officer who was trying to arrest him for sneaking out with stolen goods, police said. The officer had one handcuff on King when he struggled to break free, police said.

King removed a 9mm pistol from his pants pocket and pointed the weapon at the officer, who then fatally shot King, officials said. An investigation found that the officer, who has been on the force about four years, had followed department rules on using deadly force. The department did not identify that officer.

NOT WHAT COPS ARE TRAINED TO DO

Assistant Deputy Supt. Matthew Tobias, who runs the Police Department's training academy, would not discuss the incident.

But he spoke generally about what officers are trained to do.

"When they have the means to take appropriate action, they are not taught to turn their back and run away," Tobias said.

"If you have the means and knowledge to protect citizens or other officers, you are expected to take action -- and will be held accountable when you do not take action."

[email protected]








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm going to be sick! :uc: 

I wonder if this is the new trend of cop, the non wall climbers.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What dickheads! I dont know how they could turn there back on a fellow officer who's life is in danger.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I have lots to say but I won't!!!!


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

That's sort of vague. At first they say the three officers ran away while the fourth struggled with the perp, making it sound like a long drawn-out incident. Then they say it differently that the fourth officer was simply cuffing the perp when he wrestled himself free, pulled out a gun and was fatally shot by the officer, like it happened very quickly. I wonder how many, if any, shots were fired by the perp. Honestly I'd kinda like to see the video just out of curiousitys sake.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

FiXXXer024 said:


> That's sort of vague. At first they say the three officers ran away while the fourth struggled with the perp, making it sound like a long drawn-out incident. Then they say it differently that the fourth officer was simply cuffing the perp when he wrestled himself free, pulled out a gun and was fatally shot by the officer, like it happened very quickly. I wonder how many, if any, shots were fired by the perp. Honestly I'd kinda like to see the video just out of curiousitys sake.


*"Three Chicago Police officers ran away"*

how much more do you need? where were they going? 
call 911?


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

> Those female officers


Don't. Please, don't.

:sq:


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Just threw up in my mouth a little bit. It would have been 4 cops against one subject. It would still be unforgiveable had it been 4 subjects. They were probably going to write another cop.:FT:


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am glad they are all getting fired, there is no room in this profession for cowards. there is a reason you carry a gun and wear body armor, because this is a dangerous job and it is your duty to deal head on with what others will not. Too many people take this job as a paycheck it sickens me. My heart and pride go with that officer that held the line performed his duty and will probably be second guessed for his actions by other cowards that would not have done what he did. I have nothing but contempt for the other three I hope they enjoy their new jobs at the mall. 
Stay Safe


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I am glad they are all getting fired, there is no room in this profession for cowards. there is a reason you carry a gun and wear body armor, because this is a dangerous job and it is your duty to deal head on with what others will not. Too many people take this job as a paycheck it sickens me. My heart and pride go with that officer that held the line performed his duty and will probably be second guessed for his actions by other cowards that would not have done what he did. I have nothing but contempt for the other three I hope they enjoy their new jobs at the mall.
> Stay Safe


Well said....we are a profession-at-arms, NEVER forget that. What those three cowards did is heinous and inexcusable.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Macop said:


> I have lots to say but I won't!!!!


 I am absolutely speechless i had to read it twice wow


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

"Those female officers"

That's friggin great... another black mark against female police officers. Would people still feel the same way if they were all males? A cop is a cop is a cop... I don't care if you are male, female or whatever. As long as you do the job and are a great cop (these three apparently slipped through the cracks) it shouldn't matter who you are.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolutely would feel the same way if they were all male, black, white, hispanic, indonesian, green, you name it. I have seen very brave female officers on my job. I have seen total useless male officers on my job. What makes you is what is inside you, your commitment to your oath and the people you are there to protect. I have said it in the past and will say it again, my family depends on you while you patrol my neighborhood, likewise your family depends on me when I am on duty. Our failure to act when needed affects all of our lives. Our failure to act can jeopordize the very fiber of our society. It is a heavy burden, which I and you should be proud to bear. If you are not willing to, there are plenty of employment opportunities in this great country of ours. 
Stay Safe


----------



## tarc (May 4, 2005)

spdawg,
I couldn't agree with you more. I have heard many of times in the past people saying, "I took the job (police officer), because: I had student loans to repay, nobody else was hiring, etc." Then on top of that, you get those instructors during the police academy who are legends in their own minds and haven't seen the streets in years, telling recruits, "it's all in how you talk to people. This job is no longer about braun, but brains, etc." Then they tell you, "I've been on the job for 17 years and have never had to fight anybody." But when somebody looks closer at their resume, you see that that "super instructor" was on the street for their first year only and then he or she got tucked away teaching DARE and safety classes for 10 years after that, then they became an administrative assistant to the Captain, etc. The fact is you are going to have to fight/wrestle with somebody in your career. If you don't want to do it, or if the thought of holding your own with a much bigger (or perhaps armed) person scares you until back-up arrives, do us all a favor and put an application in some other profession. I also agree about the sex, race, has nothing to do with being a coward. The only difference that I can see is, if the coward happens to be a man and he ran off while I was fighting somebody, if he is still around at the end of the shift, I would have been in two fights during that shift. There are to many good people looking to get their chance at becoming a police officer, that can't get on the job for one reason or another. If this is just a job to hold you over until something bigger and better comes along, please DON"T APPLY.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Well said tarc, no room for cowards in this job.


----------

